
If Chicken Is No Longer Pink, That Doesn’t Mean It’s Safe to Eat - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/01/science/chicken-cooking-temperature-bacteria.html
======
Kaibeezy
Use a thermometer. Not that hard.

